# Free Koi angel pair



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

These are being offered here; http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=717034
Please reply on that thread...thanx


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a pair of angels now. another pair would be great. what area of town do you live in? that is of course if they are still available


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm in Azle, nw of Fort Worth, and, they are still available.


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

Here, I'll post the same info I had at the other site on these...

---------
I have a young pair of koi angels that committed the sin of falling in love and for those sins...and the aggressions than ensued...have landed in sump prison pending re-homing. Come bail these two lovebirds out and bring a bucket with you! I do not have any bags to carry these in so you must bring either a 5g bucket with lid or large fish bags and rubber bands...I can bag them for you...just don't have the bags/bands. These two jailbirds have spawned twice...in prison...so I know they are a pair...the eggs were at least partially fertilized, some white lines of eggs and some translucent on the 3rd day...junior daddy is still figuring things out, lol! Both sets of eggs were eaten, but, not before they were attacked by the massive quantities of MTS snails in the sump and after having several pounds of plants from the top tank dumped on top of them...I did say this was prison...No babies allowed! So, if you think you want these two delinquents...and can house them properly, pm me and we will arrange a pick up time. I am located in Azle, which is about 15mins NW of loop 820 on Jacksboro Hwy.(199) 
First come basis...


----------



## Kerry (Sep 5, 2013)

These are gone, now!


----------

